# [Fri 16th Nov 2012] Brixton Hoedown special with Dr Bluegrass - FREE! (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Nov 13, 2012)

Expect a foot stompin', thigh slappin', yeee-haw special with the fantastic Dr Bluegrass and the Illbilly 8 playing live. We love this band!

Keeping the party going all night will be a gang of Moonshine-lubricated DJs keeping the top notch ska, drum and bass, reggae, rock and roll, skiffle, rockabilly, punk, dance and good time music tunes going from 9pm till 2.30am. 

LIVE ONSTAGE:

DR BLUEGRASS and the ILLBILLY 8
Foot stompin', thigh slappin' bluegrass from the deep south (of England). Available for hire for hoedowns, shindigs, hootenannys and barn dances. 

DJs on the night

EDITOR (urban75)
An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills and Liberace in a floor stomping package. 

NIPSLA (Falling over studios)
Packing more pop than a Rice Krispies factory, Nipsla's DJ bag is a veritable jumble sale of joy, overflowing with indie, dance, electro and party tunes.

DJ TWENTY QUID (Real Ale Heartland)
Funkier than James Brown on a spring, expect a floorboard-troubling mix of massive party tunes.

More: http://www.urban75.org/offline/dr-bluegrass-brixton-2012.html


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2012)

That was one ace night. The band were fantastic and I couldn't get over how lively the crowd were! 
http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-right-old-hillbilly-hoedown-at-the-brixton-offline-club/


----------

